# 66 Tempest custom restoration



## Ladygoat (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello guys and gals,

I just picked up a tempest custom 1966 for a great price. Needs lots of restoring. The quarter panels are rusted on the bottom, one front fender is rusted, and some other odds and ends. I was thinking about turning it into a clone of a gto. Being on the phone internet makes it hard to search things up especially when I am working. This is going to be a gift to my boyfriend once I am finished. I've done a Trans am already. 

Anybody have any good sites for panels and parts?? 



































Thank all of y'all in advance


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! You have yourself a real project there. Ames Performance, Original Parts Group, Auto Metal Direct are all good catalogs to have at this point. Document this journey as it will be fun to watch your progress on this bad boy. Matt


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is a nice thread on parts suppliers: http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1964-74-gto-parts-supplier-list-67921/


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep it a Tempest, it will save you thousands on the restoration and making it a clone will not increase the value. You will see hundreds of GTO's on the road before you see one nice Tempest because they have all become parts cars or clones. 
That does not mean you can't make it Go like a GTO. Heres mine all original body and 99% of the trim, i did swap to the GTO grilles and hood but have the originals restored and stored in the barn. The 326 is sitting on a stand along with the 2 speed trans untouched. It now has a 400 bored and stroked to 462. Being a high desert car the interior was baked when i got it so that was replaced with buckets and console in black. Color is match to the original Barrier blue with a very fine metallic silver flake. The link below the picture has around 500 photos throughout the restoration.


----------

